# 10G Low Tech Shrimp Tank



## Consigliere (Jun 11, 2009)

I have started posting updates for my 10G planted shrimp tank. Please see http://canaquaticgardens.wordpress.com/ for posts and updates.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice little tank. I like the aquascape as is but that's just me. Shrimps will appreciate the dense forest of plants.


----------



## Consigliere (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks. Yeah they do love the fern and sword forest on the right. It will stay intact for a while. Redoing it is the last of my tank priorities right now. So hopefully it will just keep growing away.


----------



## Consigliere (Jun 11, 2009)

I've recently added a new crypt sepcies to the back middle/right area of this tank. I'm not sure the species, it was labeled wrong at the LFS. Any ideas? A few leaves have melted but so far they look like they are going to hold on. The pogostemon stellata in the left corner has been trimmed already but has kept growing like a weed. I hacked it back this week for a new plant package. Here's the tank before a bit of a trim:










You'll notice a bit of green thread algae on the dwarf hairgrass. I've been pulling it off lately, but it hasn't been a big deal yet. It will soon be time to do a bit of research on this. Might be a change to the 9ish hour photoperiod that would be the easiest way of ridding the tank of it.


----------



## Consigliere (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I think I have nuked all the shrimp in this tank. It has been a few weeks since I have seen any of them. I think I may have killed them when I went to dry fert dosing on this tank. To dose these small quantities is tough with only a 1/4 teaspoon measuring spoon. I think I overdosed on some element and lost them all. Although, I haven't seen any bodies, so they may just be hiding in the jungle munching away on algae, but I doubt it. I will have to do a bit more research on keeping shrimp and also get a better measuring system for dosing this tank. I may even go back to liquid dosing if the dry dosing doesn't work out.

Here's the tank as it stands now.










The pogostemon stellata has been trimmed several times since the last update. It has been sent out to a few plant package buyers. I have finally identified the other stem and it is certainly ludwigia arcuata. It has taken off since I have stayed on top of the DIY CO2 injection. It will be trimmed up this week. The java ferns are starting to produce tons of plantlets now as well. Soon I will be able to start offering these in the plant packages as well.


----------

